# WAR IV ----- Sign up here if you're coming



## northgeorgiasportsman

Weekend of June 12-14 up here in the mountains on the Coleman River.  Sign up if you plan to attend.  We need to know numbers.

Northgeorgiasportsman (+4 Saturday evening)
Crackerdave
NCHillbilly
Ruttnbuck + Wife
Greg_n_clayton
Flaustin1 +1
Lagrangedave (with Billy)
Snowhunter +3
Over the hill trucker
Cklem
J_seph
K80 +4

Pictures of the Forest Service Road in, and the site when you get there.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks for doing this!


Here are some directions in to the site!!


----------



## Flaustin1

C'mon people, sign on up.  gonna be a blast!


----------



## lagrangedave

I'm coming and bringin' Billy with me. I can't come this weekend though to scout due to work obligations...............


----------



## crackerdave

lagrangedave said:


> I'm coming and bringin' Billy with me. I can't come this weekend though to scout due to work obligations...............



Ok...glad you and ol' Billy are coming to the gathering!


----------



## crackerdave

Maybe nobody wants to announce that they'll be gone that weekend?


----------



## crokseti

I want to and will if the schedule maker agrees. We will both come if possible. It will be good to put faces to the names. Some of you are legends ya know.


----------



## SnowHunter

We'll be there! Me, Nathan and the two heathens


----------



## lagrangedave

Nikki


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Count us out guyz..


----------



## Flaustin1

Im hoping for a big crowd but regardless, I will be there.


----------



## crackerdave

Flaustin1 said:


> Im hoping for a big crowd but regardless, I will be there.



I'd like to see a turnout like WAR II, but many folks can't camp primitive.


----------



## The mtn man

If I'm not stuck fixin the internets in these parts, I'll be there.


----------



## crackerdave

cklem said:


> If I'm not stuck fixin the internets in these parts, I'll be there.


----------



## crackerdave

Lukikus2 is coming from Florida.


----------



## Flaustin1

Nice!  Cmon folks, yall aint gonna want to miss this one!


----------



## PopPop

I looked at the sticky from WAR 2 posted by BoneBoy96. The first picture has a utility trailer that I have since bought and can't remember who from. It has been a great trailer.
Can somebody give me the details on this one upcoming? What amenities are available, what activities, some info on the venue, etc?
Looks like it would be a blast.


----------



## Flaustin1

No amenities, primitive camping only.  (will have porta jons)  No activities planned although im sure there will be a lot of cooking and eating.  Go to the around the campfire section and find the WAR IV thread.  Its got some good pictures of the place.


----------



## PopPop

Flaustin1 said:


> No amenities, primitive camping only.  (will have porta jons)  No activities planned although im sure there will be a lot of cooking and eating.  Go to the around the campfire section and find the WAR IV thread.  Its got some good pictures of the place.



Thanks, how's the fishing?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

PopPop said:


> Thanks, how's the fishing?



The Tallulah river is only a few minutes from camp.  I've always thought it was the most beautiful trout stream in Georgia.  I'd say there's a good opportunity to fish any kind of trout water you want to.

Come join us PopPop.


----------



## crackerdave

Yall don't forget to bring trade blanket items!
I have an old Griswald cast iron waffle maker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Any trout in that crick? and there ain't much for cell phone service up there on the border of NC, so you just gonna send up a flare when you hear a buggy comin or are ye gonna give out a little bit more specific directions and such?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

There should be trout in every creek in the county.  I expect if folks try, they'll catch some fish.  I believe directions have been posted in the WAR IV thread in the Campfire forum.


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> There should be trout in every creek in the county.  I expect if folks try, they'll catch some fish.  I believe directions have been posted in the WAR IV thread in the Campfire forum.



I will catch trout, just so you know.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

cklem said:


> I will catch trout, just so you know.



We just might have to keep a few on this trip.


----------



## The mtn man

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We just might have to keep a few on this trip.


 I ain't above it!


----------



## Flaustin1

Went through my flies today.  Looks like im ready.  I would suspect a little creek like the Coleman to have a few little natives in it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It used to have browns, my favorite.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

PopPop said:


> I looked at the sticky from WAR 2 posted by BoneBoy96. The first picture has a utility trailer that I have since bought and can't remember who from. It has been a great trailer.
> Can somebody give me the details on this one upcoming? What amenities are available, what activities, some info on the venue, etc?
> Looks like it would be a blast.


Details have been added to the original post for this thread.......Porta Johns will be on site, but everything else will be primative.


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any trout in that crick? and there ain't much for cell phone service up there on the border of NC, so you just gonna send up a flare when you hear a buggy comin or are ye gonna give out a little bit more specific directions and such?



There are plenty of trout in the Tallulah river.
I would suggest that the native trout be left alone out of respect for the native folks.We might be able to use this site again,if we all respect it.


----------



## Flaustin1

10-4.  Completely understandable.


----------



## j_seph

Count me in for a visit, hopefully y'all find that still before I get there


----------



## crackerdave

j_seph said:


> Count me in for a visit, hopefully y'all find that still before I get there


----------



## Lukikus2

Tallulah sounds great! 

No natives that far down anyhow.

Looking forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## crackerdave

Lukikus2 said:


> Tallulah sounds great!
> 
> No natives that far down anyhow.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting ya'll.



Glad you're coming!


----------



## Lukikus2

Thanks

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. 

I'll be grilling something and enjoying the sweet mountain air. Life's little pleasures.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Im going to be there the whole week before with my youngens. I hate that it didn't work out where i could be there to join in on the festivities. 

I hope you are enjoying that trailer Pop Pop.


----------



## K80

K80 + 4

We will be there some time Saturday afternoon.   Gotta birthday party earlier that day. 

Will have French fry cutter with me.  Let me know if I need to bring my 3 burner camp chef and griddle.   If someone is good at Viking breakfast they would be more than welcome to cook up some grub for Sunday morning.


----------



## crackerdave

I'll volunteer to cook,but I'm not sure what a Viking breakfast is.


----------



## Flaustin1

Me either?  Id like to help cook myself too.


----------



## crackerdave

I'm sure I'll need help.....thanks!


----------



## K80

crackerdave said:


> I'll volunteer to cook,but I'm not sure what a Viking breakfast is.


You'll have to ask this dagblasted phones autocorrect what it is.   It doesn't play well with this site...  It's supposed to read good at cooking breakfast.


----------



## j_seph

Add a hatchrooster as well, he may be coming with me the doodleflop lives too far away


----------



## greg_n_clayton

K80 said:


> You'll have to ask this dagblasted phones autocorrect what it is.   It doesn't play well with this site...  It's supposed to read good at cooking breakfast.



and I was googleing viking breakfast !!


----------



## crackerdave

Me,too!
Still don't know what Vikings eat for breakfast.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Did it happen? Pics?


----------



## Flaustin1

It surely did.  Pics are in the Around the Campfire section.  Under the WarIV thread.  We had a great time and ate some great food.  Not to mention all the good folk we met and made friends with.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Bump for directions contained within !!


----------



## SnowHunter

We'll be there! The kids are very excited and I can't wait to see y'all again!


----------



## DouglasB.

Gosh Darnit. I was late to this party.... So, when's W.A.R. V????????


----------



## crackerdave

Good question!


----------



## LONGTOM

what is w.a.r 4


----------

